# Star Trek movies



## Methodistgirl

Since the other thread is about Star Wars, I thought about another movie.
Who has a favorite soundtrack to the Star Trek. In my opinion Star Wars
is just a want to be Star trek. From the first TV show to the last movie.
I want your opinion.
judy tooley


----------



## DeadlyKomplexx

Never watched Star Trek haha..


----------



## david johnson

voyger is the best series. the original was great fun, tng was a pain in the butt, ds9...ehhhh...so so, enterprise i've not seen enough of.

i really enjoyed the first movie, wrath of khan, and....forgot the number, the one with the whales.

i'm a happy stargate fan myself.

dj


----------



## LvB

Far and away my favorite _Star Trek_ film score is Jerry Goldsmith's for _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_. Goldsmith is one of the finest film composers of the latter part of the last century, and this is one of his finest scores. Even though he scored some of the others, and did so quite well, I don't think he ever reached the level he did here. In fact I would count this as one of the best of all film scores, up there with some of Herrmann's best work.


----------



## anephric

Star Trek TMP is probably the most cerebral (whatever THAT means) of the series but I much perfer the swashbuckling Star Trek V, which was right at the cusp where Goldsmith started writing simpler music for progressively louder movies.


----------



## phoenixshade

I'll have to agree with LvB; that on the basis of the music alone, _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_ has the strongest score. However, because I so strongly associate the music with the movie, I still enjoy the score to _Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_ by James Horner the most. Who can listen to "Enterprise Clears Moorings" or "The Mutara Nebula" without vividly recalling these scenes?


----------

